# Looking for a small tract of timber



## Whitetailfreak23 (Aug 10, 2017)

I am looking to lease a small tract of timber land no more than 100 acres. Can't afford much so not looking to put a whole in my pocket hahaha. But looking for timber land with small field if possible.


----------



## Toney Graham (Aug 11, 2017)

*laurens county*

There is a 54 acre tract for lease in laurens county for $650 insurance included


----------

